

The startup periodic table: One way to deal with scarcity of #Engineerium - clickbyclick
http://gigaom.com/2014/06/20/the-startup-periodic-table-how-to-deal-with-scarcity-of-engineerium/

======
Shogunuff
we troubleshoot everything through logs, makes sense.

